# Mouse Freezes



## deuelk (Aug 1, 2012)

ok lets run down the line here Windows 8 64-bit AMD FX-6Core 3.3ghertz, Black Edition, Asus M5A99X EVO Motherboard 16GB ADATA DDR3 NVIDIA 9500 GT 1GB Graphics Card I am getting very upset here all the specs were a mojor upgrade from my previous system and was made becuase i needed the power for general graphics editing I do not play PC games now the system freezes at random, I have posted this in Windows 8 due to the fact that I have wondows and do not know if it is the issue I didnt have this problem until the upgrade and the only thing I kept from the old system was the graphics card I am not to my knowledge overclocking the system I did play with the UEFI BIOS settings and returned them to defualt, for fear of heating issues I purchased a new tower pixxo NVIDIA Edition 9203 series these are random freezes but for example whole system stops responding for a few seconds up to roughly 15 seconds each freeze and for the life of me I do not know why please HELP this is interfering and slowing down my work drastically:sad:


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well why would you use a Release Preview if you want graphic editing and gaming? No developers support the previews so the software, if it doesnt work, will not be updated will Oct 26th when Windows 8 gets released. So you are just going to run into compatibility issues and such until then screaming how bad the OS is, when you should know up front that it isnt even supported.

The Mouse Freezes have nothing to do with your GFX card at all. It is a mouse driver issue, and as already stated, there is no support for Preview builds. You need to stay with Windows 7, since it is a work machine, until there is full support for all of your devices for Windows 8.


----------

